# What is common courtesy regarding hunting WMA's



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 26, 2004)

I am taking my 8 yr old on the Lake Russell adult/child hunt next week and we attended this hunt last year and many of the places I would have liked to hunted while up there already had flagging tape at various places on the roads.  We assumed others were hunting around there, but hardly ever saw any vehicles at the turn out spots.  I know it is public land, but boy was there alot of flagging tape, so do you go ahead and hunt in there or do you go find another spot, even though it appears no one is around.  Just curious.


----------



## Catfish369 (Oct 26, 2004)

Most people on WMA's NEVER remove that stupid tape.  If you don't see any vehicles parked in the general area, I'd hunt it.....and take the tape down myself.


----------



## Keith48 (Oct 26, 2004)

I always remove flagging tape, but I never put any out...

It is littering IMHO. And I ALWAYS pull down any that I see in the woods and put it in my pocket for disposal when I leave the woods. 

Go hunt it. If there is no one in there, it is free to hunt. There are no private property rights on WMAs. Now if someone is in the area, I will stay out and if I walk in on someone, I will quietly turn around and leave. But if there is not a warm body in there, go hunt it.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 26, 2004)

Buford-  My experience has been to find a place without any kind of markings.  
Look for the "overlooked" areas.  I look for places that others skip over, usually close to the roads.  

Between my dad and I we killed 4 deer on two different WMA hunts last year.  These WMA's see a lot of hunters and all 4 of these deer were killed withing 200 yards of the road.  Two buck and two does.

Good luck with your son!


----------



## Mac (Oct 26, 2004)

*Shouldn't be a lot to people on the youth hunt*

I took my nephew a couple of years ago.  He had his first deer within 30 minutes.  No one else around in the area we were at.  Get away from the crowds.  I would never go off the main roads past the checking station.  Grew up in the area, but try to avoid the Adult Hunts "too many people"
Still Lake Russel has more deer than anyplace I have ever been except "Ossabaw"

Buford dog-- Pm me if you want a hint on area's.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 26, 2004)

I am with the others...no problem hunting an area already marked and am fine pulling the ribbon down.

Dont hunt where a vehicle is already at though, would rather not walk up on folks.

Jim


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 26, 2004)

I agree. No vehicle already there, hunt. I use trail marking tacks and remove after the hunt to use again later. If I mark a place with tacks and get there late or after someone else, I will move on to another place. I think most folks would do the same.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 26, 2004)

*Ladie hunt*

this is probally where you are finding all of the ribbons from it is usually a month before or less


----------



## Scrub Buck (Oct 26, 2004)

I only hunt public land and use these situations to benefit me.  Public land is first come first served/flagging tape or not.  Hunt there if you are seeing good sign and deer.  Most of the time that I see flagging tape on public land though, there is no sign or deer.  Seems to me people have habits of hunting the same places year after year.  To them they think the flagging tape lays some claim to the land and to deter other hunters from hunting there.  Everytime I see flagging tape I tear it down and put it in my pocket.  Litter is what it is.  Make sure you cover the whole area and find the thickest spots and use their pressure to benefit you.  They will be there wondering around the woods in the dark looking for their spot, hence pushing deer to you.  I see it this way.  You haven't been there enough or you didn't know where you were going in the first place if you had to mark your way.  The only markers I use are two bright eyes in the tree I intend to hunt out of.  There are quite a few trees in the woods so the bright eyes help once you get close.  I have climbed many trees in the dark right next to the one I had marked because I could'nt find the marked one.  Makes it interesting when daylight arrives and I'm wondering how close I got.  Most of the time I'm twenty feet up the wrong tree looking at my bright eyes in the one right next to me.  Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 26, 2004)

*Scrub Buck*

No offense to you but IMO if you put flagging tape out, I would respect that this is your hunting spot. I flag my way and when done I take my tape out w/ me. If I have took 4 days of vacation one before the hunt starts to scout, hang my stand and then come back the next morning to find my tape gone cause someone took it down I would be very    You have just wasted my first morning hunt, the best morning of the hunt, and you have wasted 1 or 2 days of my vacation. To me you should respect when someone marks thir spot if you walk it and find deer sign and find a place to cut me off then fine, but don't tear my tape down.
OR
I am walking into a thick area in the dark following my tape and all of a sudden I am 100yds back and someone has taken my tape down and I have to stand there 30+ minutes waiting on daylight me and someone is going to have a talk  
If its new flagging show respect and move on  , cause you will never have me to walk in on you as this is how we respect others hunting areas.


----------



## Scrub Buck (Oct 26, 2004)

J seph,

Don't get me wrong here.  I don't look for it.    If I find it it, I'm taking it down.  Public land is first come first served.  Vacation time, tape, or your claim to the land,  it all means nothing more than making sure that you get up early to beat the next person there.  If you see two bright eyes in a tree on public land make sure you climb that tree, just make sure I'm not up it first.  If you are there before me I would leave. :


----------



## Gadget (Oct 27, 2004)

I thought flagging tape was against the rules on some wma's ?Far too many hunters liter the wma's with that stuff and leave it for other ppl to clean up. I tear it down too. I've never use it either.


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 27, 2004)

I've hunted several of the WMAs and frequently there is tape everywhere.  I won't pull it down on my way in, but on my way out I will remove it.  

From looking at most tape you can't tell if its been there 2 days or 2 months.  

If you're scouting and want to mark your spot get yourself a compass or a GPS!  One piece of tape at the road, and a compass will get you where you want to be most of the time.

I have hiked a mile down a powerline in Paulding forest, got ready to set up on the edge of some hardwoods and the power line and heard "Find Another Spot"  - never saw the person who said it and I did find myself another spot.

The advice on finding a thick spot or a funnel leading to the backside of a ridge or mountain is good advice.  I'll set up there and let them run the deer to me.  If a hunter walks thru in the dark, I'll shine my flashlight at him so he'll know I"m there.  During the daylight I just let them walk on thru and only say something if they sit down within shooting range.

Public is public - your flagging tape has no standing.  If you sleep late you lose - sorry that's the way it is.  

Good luck to you and don't forget to hunt safe!


----------



## sr.corndog (Oct 27, 2004)

*common courtesy*

I have always respected flagging tape because I have been in hunt clubs. I have never thought about throwing other peoples flaging tape away. I guess it is my nature!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 28, 2004)

From the looks of some of the wmas I've hunted.Their is so much flagging I dont see how some of these folks find there own truck.I'll rip it down if its old.If its new I just go alittle deeper in the woods than they do.If I have a good spot found THEY WILL NOT BEAT ME TO IT.I might have to set in the dark for an hour or so,but its first come first serve.I always have more than one spot to hunt if someone was to be in one of them.


----------



## klow53 (Oct 28, 2004)

This is such a touchy subject, but I will say this as I hunt wma's most all the time (yeah it suks). I went out this year to find a few spots, when I got there and began to walk through the woods. One guy, and you could tell it was one guy byt the flagging and way it was tied, had marked up almost the entire area, I walked for 3 hrs and everywhere I went he had flagging and lanes cut, Now I was courteous at first, but it gets to a point that you can't have the entire WMA. .......I want some private land next year.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Oct 30, 2004)

*Common Courtesy?????*

If you use commom courtesy you will be alright. Meaning that if someone gets near you on a wma hunt I just move myself. It's hard to fathom but a lot of people will just stay where they are and hunt. Look for a funnel point and get in it. My buddy and myself have had good luck making a sign that says two or three hunters here and putting it where it can be seen and that deters the traffic. Of course some people can't read. I'm liking blinds more and more on the wma hunts also. Quick move.


----------



## matthewsman (Oct 30, 2004)

*courtesy?*

Sometimes it doesn't exist.Even though I have met some good guys here and there on public land,I also have had stands stolen,been walked up on at 8:30in the morning,had guys bust turkeys I was working first,and have found adjoining hunting club guys poaching deer during small game season.I was really aggravated at Cedar Creek Friday.When I got to a spot I enjoy hunting,I was glad to see the gate closed and no vehicles there,meaning foot travel only.As I have hunted there plenty in the past both deer and turkey,I was not surprized to see the gate closed as it often is.I walked in to the bush-hogged foottravel only trail I usually walk in on.There was a red Ford ranger sitting there.As this was a dead end road,I knew they had only one way to come in,and that they had closed the gate behind them to discourage other hunters from using the area.this added about a 1/2 mile to my walk in,I didn't mind until I saw their truck there.There was a tree lounge deer stand and a gun case in the front seat,so I figured they were scouting.I really felt like cutting their tires as they had blocked off several hundred acres of public land(this road is about 2 miles long)from being hunted by other people that probably left at the sight of the "locked "gate.They were gone and the gate was open when I came out of the woods that night.I hid my stand and rifle,walked out to my truck and drove back to pick them up.No,I didn't cut any tires,or anything else stupid like that.The way things are,I'm sure what goes around comes around,and they will enjoy their own ill will in the future.All in all,treat people as you would like to be treated......donnie


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 10, 2004)

*Tape Puller*

Part of the beauty of a national forest, wilderness area, or WMA is the impression of unspoiled, unmarked territory, or lack of human impression.  The Dept of Interrior calls this "Leave No Trace" utilization.  Im a tape puller, pull it off the limb and stick in my pocket, even if its still warm.  But I will also go out of my way to avoid another hunter on public land.  If he rolled out the sack early enough to beat me to a spot, then he/she deserves the right to hunt that trail.  Occupancy or possession is the about the only way to keep me out of a tree (on public land)..now, we can tangle if you want to but a simple tip of the hat, wave of hand, blink of flashlight, or whistle will turn me right around on an approach...

I once climbed up in a deadfall on some nameless ridge in the middle of Cohutta an hour before daybreak just to have two gents come through at "deer thirty", stop under the tree, and have a 5 min conversation about all the feeding sign around them.  I finally cleared my throat and they looked like God himself had breathed down the back their neck, being that I was only about 3 feet above their heads and in a thick fog that would come and go..it was quite humerous.  But no, they apologized and quickly moved on.  

There has been a lot of good advice on this thread and I realy like the comments Scrub Buck made & IMO, orange tape is more appropriate for hunting clubs, private land, and long peices of timber sticking off the back of your pickup.  Show some love...leave public land primative.


----------



## BACK STRAP (Nov 11, 2004)

*Common Courtesy*

I hunt several WMA's and for the most part it is alot of fun. I have only had one real bad situation and I handled it real well. I was at RIVER BEND WMA and I had scouted for two days. I hung my stand the day before the hunt. I was hunting close to the property line. I got in the stand 1 hour before daylight and 20 min before daylight I see a light comeing toward me so I flashed my light in his direction. He was still comeing in my direction so I said something to him to let him know I was there. He said he knew I was there. He walked right on by me went about 60 yds out in front of me and took a poopooheadpoopooheadpoopooheadpoopoohead on a tree.Then he walked back out the way he came. I told him what I thought about what he had done. He told me that we was on public land and he could hunt and poopooheadpoopooheadpoopooheadpoopoohead where ever he wanted. Fellows that day I was proud of my self for not looseing my temper. If that would have happened two years eairler that man would have had a bad day.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 11, 2004)

Great day Back Strap...

You were the better man...

That clown was in bondage to his own anger, warped sense of behavior, and overall perspective on life...

I do believe I would have been temped to rub his nose in it...

However you have set a fine example for the rest of us...


----------



## Beehaw (Nov 15, 2004)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> They were gone and the gate was open when I came out of the woods that night.donnie




I think I would have locked the gate for them, with them inside and let them explain to the area manager how their truck got locked inside.


----------



## Ouachita (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm not generally against flagging.  There was a time before gps and nighteyes that I used it to navigate in the thick stuff.  Had a few instances where folks literally trailed me in though.  I'll usually put one at the trailhead to let someone know I'm hunting a particular area and they're not alone.  I'll take a sharpie with me and put the dates that I'm hunting in there on the tape so they know it's not old flagging. When I relocate or at the end of the hunt I remove the tape.


----------



## yellowhammer (Nov 25, 2008)

*flagging tape*

Flagging tape originally was started by folks who,not being woods-wise,couldn`t find their way to and from their stand.The younger generation has come to think that the tape reserves an area.They usually leave it there.I found a hundred-acre tract on Paulding Forest"reserved"on this past hunt by some guys.They had really trashed the place up with long streamers of tape and coke cans.I know the name of one of them.If the tape is still up I have no problem passing it on to the DNR.This same guy was caught shooting an illegal turkey on my old club by a club member,during deer season,a few years ago.I don`t let tape stop me from hunting an area.The decent thing to do is just flash your light at an intruder.The wise thing to do is stay at your truck until 45 min.before sunrise.That way you can talk to the other hunters that intend hunting that area and see where each other is hunting.I have hunted the same tree for three days on WMAs,then go to my stand on the 4th day and have an early-bird flash his light at me from 50 yards away.He went in early and "got"my spot.Hey,I don`t move.Good manners is "first-come,first-served"If I want to hunt a flagged area,I follow the tape and see if a stand is in place.If a stand is there,I respect it and go somewhere else.If there is no stand,I assume it to be my place.I have also found permanent stands on Cedar Crk.and Coosawattee.These are ladder stands that are kept in place and maintained all season.If there ain`t a stand,I`ll pull the tape down.They oughta outlaw it.These guys need to learn to be woodsmen.Woodsmen don`t need the tape or tacks.


----------



## Gone Fishin (Nov 26, 2008)

Why doesn't someone make a biodegradable flagging tape.  Something that last ~2 weeks in the woods.  Just paper tape with a light wax coating.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 26, 2008)

I've talked with some guys about flagging and really like this idea.
Flag the trail you go in on at the road.With a sharpie,write the dates that you will be there.Last day you hunt,take the flagging down.
This lets others know there is already a hunter in the area.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Nov 30, 2008)

I have used toilet paper.  Flag what you want and take it out when you leave.  If you miss a piece, it will be gone with the next rain.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 1, 2008)

yellowhammer said:


> Flagging tape originally was started by folks who,not being woods-wise,couldn`t find their way to and from their stand.The younger generation has come to think that the tape reserves an area.They usually leave it there.I found a hundred-acre tract on Paulding Forest"reserved"on this past hunt by some guys.They had really trashed the place up with long streamers of tape and coke cans.I know the name of one of them.If the tape is still up I have no problem passing it on to the DNR.This same guy was caught shooting an illegal turkey on my old club by a club member,during deer season,a few years ago.I don`t let tape stop me from hunting an area.The decent thing to do is just flash your light at an intruder.The wise thing to do is stay at your truck until 45 min.before sunrise.That way you can talk to the other hunters that intend hunting that area and see where each other is hunting.I have hunted the same tree for three days on WMAs,then go to my stand on the 4th day and have an early-bird flash his light at me from 50 yards away.He went in early and "got"my spot.Hey,I don`t move.Good manners is "first-come,first-served"If I want to hunt a flagged area,I follow the tape and see if a stand is in place.If a stand is there,I respect it and go somewhere else.If there is no stand,I assume it to be my place.I have also found permanent stands on Cedar Crk.and Coosawattee.These are ladder stands that are kept in place and maintained all season.If there ain`t a stand,I`ll pull the tape down.They oughta outlaw it.These guys need to learn to be woodsmen.Woodsmen don`t need the tape or tacks.


 Wait at the truck? To talk to another hunter that might decide to hunt with you? If I walk in on you, I will leave. I hunted Dukes creek Quota hunt and was starting to climb up at 5:45-6 am, had a guy come up, flashed my light at him and he seen me but climbed 40yds from me(This was not you was it)


----------



## AM1 (Dec 1, 2008)

This is why I ceased hunting WMAs 3 years ago.


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 2, 2008)

*Wma*

To answer J seph.Nope,weren`t me.Now,answer MY question.How do you know that the guy who hunted 40 yards from you had not put his stand up BEFORE you?Maybe he was po`ed at you.If you two had talked it over,at the trucks,one of you could have relocated.Should be that the second man should move.That`s the point I was making.I have never had anyone mad that I talked to regarding where we were hunting.I`ve moved my stand  before and the other man has moved his.One of us may have been disappointed,but no fur flew.It`s amazing what face-to-face communication will do.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't know about anywhere else...but at the Chattahoochee Bend it seems that common courtesy is to tresspass, shoot someone's pet dog(puppy), and litter your empty beer cans along the public road. Definetly would not take myself into a public hunting area here...much less my son. Good luck to you both. I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 2, 2008)

yellowhammer said:


> To answer J seph.Nope,weren`t me.Now,answer MY question.How do you know that the guy who hunted 40 yards from you had not put his stand up BEFORE you?Maybe he was po`ed at you.If you two had talked it over,at the trucks,one of you could have relocated.Should be that the second man should move.That`s the point I was making.I have never had anyone mad that I talked to regarding where we were hunting.I`ve moved my stand before and the other man has moved his.One of us may have been disappointed,but no fur flew.It`s amazing what face-to-face communication will do.


 Either way I got down and left, if this guy would have put up one piece of flagging tape with the date on it I would have never made the 20 minute walk in carrying 25lb of gear. Besides this was the best thing that could of happened to me, I went on saw a big bear, killed a decent 4 1/2 yr old buck and seen 3 more deer


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Dec 3, 2008)

It is hard to say what anyone else will do...everyone is different. I just try to respect someone else and let them hunt where they want to. 

A buddy of mine tries to (on purpose) find where someone is going to hunt if he knows the place is a good one. Based on their stand site, he'll set up on travel routes and escape routes for deer just in case that person spooks one out when coming from the stand. He said he makes sure that he is nowhere near the actual stand site, out of respect. I guess you can say that he is trying to capotalize on someone else's goof-ups.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 3, 2008)

I found a wooden ladder stand on Sheffield, is it ok to hunt?


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Dec 3, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I found a wooden ladder stand on Sheffield, is it ok to hunt?



 I am not sure...I think I would be more concerned with the structural integrity of the stand more than the ability to legally hunt it. I know the rulebook says something about building stands being illegal...check that out.


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't like to see tape out either, but taking down someone else's tape is stealing. Sensible thieving is thieving all the same.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Dec 4, 2008)

It sounds like you only have a few days to hunt this quota.  Why waste a morning or two with someone following their marked trail into the area your hunting.  End result isn't good for you or your son-nor is it good for the person who scouted out the spot and drempt all night about how his buck of a life time was going to approach his stand.  

The way I see it...Chances are...whoever put the tape won't even show...but why take a chance when there are so few days to hunt?
I don't get to the woods much since I now dedicate so much time to school...so when I do go..I stay away from the tape!!!


----------



## bucktail (Dec 4, 2008)

urbaneruralite said:


> I don't like to see tape out either, but taking down someone else's tape is stealing. Sensible thieving is thieving all the same.



Abandoned property! And if that isn’t good enough, one can collect said property (the tape) and bring it to the manager of the property (DNR officer) for them to store so that the rightful own may come and collect there tape.


----------



## Quickbeam (Dec 5, 2008)

This is a tough question because there are lots of different opinions and I cant say any so far are wrong.  I don't flag and usually just wait til seeing light and hunt my way in generally avoiding places where I think hunters are already set up.  Also, I put up several stands so that I can pick according to the wind, or morning or evening or getting beat to the area.  Nobody has done it yet that I know of, but I wouldn't mind if someone sat in any of my stands.  I feel a little guilty that folks might be seeing the stands and moving on even though there's only like a 1/6 chance I'll even be hunting it.  I don't shy away from flagging but try to avoid folks that are there first.


----------



## steve melton (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay . Would anybody agree that to help people have a better hunt.maybe disignate hunting  areas for groups   on managed hunts. Because  what we have now is a bunch of free for all nonrespectful unhappy people walking around in circles wondering why they cant see a deer . I gave up on trying to hunt so called wmas . The only thing they manage to do is iritate me . Good luck my freind


----------

